# 2-EAST CAPE GLIDES AND ONE VANTAGE AT FACTORY INVOICE



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

any still available?


----------



## Jmarrero14 (Oct 23, 2015)

anytide said:


> any still available?



Yes. We have one glide with a Mercury 20 and trailer.

Also the Vantage trailer. 

Contact me at [email protected] or 4079307667


----------

